# I'm just so confused. Help



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my lab results back~a recheck. 
My next endo appt is Apr 6th. So I will get another ultrasound at that visit.
Here are my labs ALL NORMAL...

TSH 1.24 (0.45-4.50 mU/L)
T4 free non-dialysis 1.2 (0.8-1.7 ng/dL)
T3 free non-dialysis 3.0 (2.0-4.8 pg/mL)

ok, did they test the antibodies at this visit?? does not look like it. 
I had other labs checked, like calcium, BUN/CREAT, sodium, potassium, chloride, CO2, anion ALL NORMAL as well.

In my prior labs everything was NORMAL however my antibodies were super high~putting me in the hashi's category~had the FNA confirming Hashi's. I forgot to get my pathology report on paper sent to me of the FNA last year, so I will call the doc today about that.

I'm seeing a rheumatologist for my 'whatever other symptoms' and this rheum doc sucks. My f/u visit is in April with him as well, but he's not proactive at all.

I have a NEW internal medicine doc I am going to start with (a female) on Apr 6 and I hope (she has good ratings) she can make sense of some of this and help coordinate my care to get to the bottom of my symptoms.

I am not as tired anymore. I'm taking B12, D3, and CoQ10 daily. I get almost nightly low grade fevers. My moods are EVERYwhere, so maybe just a mood stabilizer pill. I have no idea. Diagnosing is the hardest part. They suspect Lupus, but levels are always OK. so who knows. The rheumatologist says there is a particular Lupus that the blood levels always check out OK but you really do have Lupus.

hmmm. What can you make of this??

I know I don't feel well. So my levels are all fine and they find nothing. How am I getting these fevers nightly?
I was recently tested for celiac disease~negative also.
HELP:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> Got my lab results back~a recheck.
> My next endo appt is Apr 6th. So I will get another ultrasound at that visit.
> Here are my labs ALL NORMAL...
> 
> ...


Have you had Anti-DNA, C3, C4 tests for Lupus?
You can look this up here http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Both the FT4 and FT3 are below the mid- range. That is not desirable in most cases. The should be above the mid-range in the 75% part of the given range. Antibodies are at play, I fear. They are the silent trouble makers. Also, TSH seems out of whack in relation to the Frees. You would expect to see it higher but it is not and if it were, that would not be a good thing either. 1.0or less seems to fit most persons regarding the TSH.

The binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies cause the Thyroid panel to come back in range.

I could not imagine which Lupus your doc is referring to. Maybe you could ask her?


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

yes, andros.
i got all the lab work done to test for lupus and it all came back negative. The ana's and such. That was with the rheumatologist.
He has NO idea what is going on~great. but suspects the Lupus (like I said) that does not show with labs necessarily. I did not like the rheumy i went to , so after my appt on apr 6 with my NEW PCP/internist, I will see what she recommends. I want to kind of 'start fresh' with this new female PCP and coordinate the care. When I call my PCP now they say 'we cannot do anything for you~call the specailists' WHAT? So I hate that guy now. The rheumy now just wants to put me on 'trial ' drugs, not knowing what is really my diagnosis. duh, I will not do that either! you cannot just throw meds at a patient and say 'see me in 3 months'. that's not proactive, in my opinion. thanks for your response! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> yes, andros.
> i got all the lab work done to test for lupus and it all came back negative. The ana's and such. That was with the rheumatologist.
> He has NO idea what is going on~great. but suspects the Lupus (like I said) that does not show with labs necessarily. I did not like the rheumy i went to , so after my appt on apr 6 with my NEW PCP/internist, I will see what she recommends. I want to kind of 'start fresh' with this new female PCP and coordinate the care. When I call my PCP now they say 'we cannot do anything for you~call the specailists' WHAT? So I hate that guy now. The rheumy now just wants to put me on 'trial ' drugs, not knowing what is really my diagnosis. duh, I will not do that either! you cannot just throw meds at a patient and say 'see me in 3 months'. that's not proactive, in my opinion. thanks for your response! :hugs:


I could not agree w/you more. Do not take any pharmaceuticals until you know what is going on and even then, there may be alternatives.

So, you know for a fact that you had the Anti-DNA, C3 and C4 lab tests done?

ANA is suggestive of many things and not necessarily present for Lupus and it most definitely would not be definitive.

Let me know. I am curious.


----------

